# Has anyone tried Starblast blasting abrasive?



## The Goonch (May 10, 2012)

It is described as follows: "Starblast™ blasting abrasives are a loose blend of uniformly sized coarse and fine staurolite sands that have clean, rounded surfaces. There are three grades: Starblast™, Starblast™ XL, and Starblast™ Ultra."

I like the look of it, but I do not know if it is aquarium safe. Does anyone have any experiences with it?


----------



## beginragnarok (Dec 19, 2011)

I can't speak positively, but it's most likely just a different brand "Black Beauty/Diamond" name of coal slag. Seems very popular right now. I use it. I like it. If it looks like tiny glass shards, kind of like sand then its coal slag.


Rinse it really well before use!roud:

-Zach


----------



## The Goonch (May 10, 2012)

Here is what it looks like:







<img id="ums_img_tooltip" class="UMSRatingIcon"><img id="ums_img_tooltip" class="UMSRatingIcon"><img id="ums_img_tooltip" class="UMSRatingIcon">


----------



## Wayne Dwops (Nov 29, 2012)

ooh that is really pretty! I have no idea if it's aquarium safe or not though, sorry.


----------



## variable (Jan 11, 2012)

I agree, it looks really nice. I found the Material Safety Data Sheet when looking for distributors:smile:. I don't think I'll use it in my tank, but here's the info so you can decide for yourselves: 
http://clemtex.com/literature/files/MSDS_DuPont_Starblast.pdf 
Hope that helps!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

It should be perfectly safe in an aquarium. It is insoluble in water, so nothing in it should leach into the water. I would go by price and appearance to decide if I wanted to use it.


----------



## The Goonch (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I may have to give it a try.


----------



## Steelwolve (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi first of all, awesome name and avatar! Jeremy Wade = My hero! And the Goonch episode is the best fishing trip ever filmed! Is that you holding a Goonch?? 
Welcome to the forum, Im fairly new myself and have found this site an amazing resource. 
As for the blasting media. I tried the Menards brand and found it to be very dirty and contained a ton of floating particles. I had to rinse it for 2 days! and by then I had half of the bag left. Then I went to Tractor Supply and found the black diamond brand I read about on here, MUCH better. The look is perfect for me and it didnt need rinsing at all after. I used it as a cap over MGOPM and so far I am very pleased. Good luck!


----------



## The Goonch (May 10, 2012)

I am also a fan of River Monsters. I wish I could catch a fish that big! My avatar picture is courtesy of Google.

I am thinking of trying both the Starblast and Black Diamond/Beauty (2 different tanks). I was also considering Barton garnet abrasive. It seems to have an nice rose color to it.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey Goonch,

Where did you find the Starblast at? How much is it?

Thanks,
Drew

p.s. I am a huge fisherman, and 47.5lb Blue Cat is my record!


----------



## The Goonch (May 10, 2012)

Unfortunately, I have not been able to locate Starblast locally. There are several places online that sell it (www.ntruddock.com for example), but the shipping is the deal breaker. There are also people on eBay selling it. I am looking for the 20/40 grit, but the 30/60 grit may work if I am careful.


----------

